# Rose V3 leak fix.



## blujeenz (5/1/17)

Juice started seeping down the positive wire, as it is guaranteed to do with a spiral wound clapton coil, past the peek insulator and into the bottom (laser etched) screw on cap.
From there its a short journey into the 510 connection on your mod...pfzzzt and pop goes the weasel.
I found that a thin wall silicone tube(8mm X 0.5mm) works well as a seal at the bottom of the pos post.

Cut a slice the same length as the center section.



Thats old juice, not rust.
Center section wearing its new silicon seal.



Pos post re installed, now when you push the pos post down, the peek insulator inside the main body pushes the tubing up.



Tubing pushed up, now when you attach the 510 pin, its peek insulator compresses the tubing to form a nice seal, bottom screw on plate holds it there.



This was the SXK clone, but I very much doubt that the original is any better.

So, seems like 3 strikes to me, leaky top fill, rotating threaded wick ring and leaky tank bottom.
No, I wouldnt recommend this tank to anyone, in spite of the very good flavour, unless you're a hard core tinkerer and dont mind the 3 issues that I've highlighted.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------

